# KAVElight p60 Headlamp host (mini review)



## psychbeat (Feb 10, 2012)

Just thought Id give a few initial impressions of my new headlamp/host
that member KevinM has designed.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?332747-Kavelight-P60-Headlamp

heres a picture of it mounted to my helmet







I made a ghetto mount that slips under the center thumbscrew under my visor.
its a small piece of conduit hanger and two zipties that the Stenlight blademount slides
into. the hinge is still functional for adjusting the angle.
it looks bad but is really solid - trust me  Ive taken it down hard without it slipping out.





The great thing about this setup is: Ive been a p60 module fan for a while and have always
wanted to be able to use them on my helmet easily.
the battery case holds 4X18650s in a carrier that can be rewired to whatever voltage combo.
I have mine all in parallel. its amazing having 12,400mah of power and runtime.

Ive mostly been using my ~4.1amp VinhNguyen WARM (was supposed to be 4000k and is more like 2700 or 3k)
XM-L with smooth reflector. and with my Nailbender 3.5amp neutral (a bit cool for neutral tho Id say 5k) 
Both are two modes (i like simple lights Hi and low or med) 
XM-L with smooth reflector has a fair bit of throw with plenty of spill 
I cant see any rings outside and barely inside on either module

The switch on the host is neither forward or reverse so more than 3 modes might be a little bit of a hassle IMHO
not having momentary isnt important to me on a headlamp and this is a VERY high quality switch.
I had no measurable (wth my DMM) voltage drop across it under a 4+ amp load.

I did upgrade the cable to silver coated copper 16AWG as I want the MOST performance with my low voltage high
amperage modules. 

I dont have any beamshots right now but there are plenty of XM-L p60 beamshots out there anyways.
Ive got to say- having so much power and runtime with no fear of overheating (its a large finned aluminum body)
is totally addictive and NECESSARY for the kind of bike riding and trail work I use it for.

I have a headstrap for it also but I need to get one of the Stenlight specific ones for quick switches in the field
from helmet to headband- tho lately Ive just been using my QuarkMini123 HiCRI with an old rubber&metal
Zebralight clip on the brim of a mesh cap so I can take my fullface helmet off on the climbs and still have a headlamp.


its really a beautiful piece of machining with SUPER thick anodizing.
its a bit overbuilt for what I need but I really love being able to swap in different modules and do light customization
without having to pull out the soldering iron.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


here's the whole thing next to my C-2 for scale


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 10, 2012)

oh yeah and Ive had it out in the rain a few times too and washed it in the sink w no leaks!


----------



## cavetorch (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice, did you make the battery box?:thumbsup:


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 13, 2012)

cavetorch said:


> Very nice, did you make the battery box?:thumbsup:




nope- it came with the host allready put together.

it came with Stenlight style Molex connectors to the battery carrier but 
I rewired the whole thing with a thicker wire and havent gotten around to 
adding the new Molex.

I think its available with a more compact "batterypack" option with
Plasti-dipped cells.


----------



## yifu (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow!! 4 3100mah 18650s in parallel? That'll run for hours!


----------



## Changchung (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry, I just see who build this...



SFMI4UT


----------



## kevinm (Mar 12, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Sorry, I just see who build this...
> 
> 
> 
> SFMI4UT



Me! The sales thread link is in the first post.


----------



## psychbeat (Mar 13, 2012)

Ive jumped the gun and made my own flood module from a Linger Special-
One of Nailbenders dual XPG floods. 

This one is 2mode lo/hi & 2.8a max. 
90CRI warm tint 

I've soldered +taped and wrapped the pill in foil and copper tape. 
Kevin will be making proper flood inserts for the switch cavity but I couldn't wait!

My spot module is a Nailbender XML 2mode in 4C tint SMO 3.5A

GREAT combo!!


----------



## spelunkik (Mar 16, 2012)

Can you run both those bad boys (spot and flood) simultaneously?

Damn, that's a killer light.


----------



## psychbeat (Mar 16, 2012)

spelunkik said:


> Can you run both those bad boys (spot and flood) simultaneously?
> 
> Damn, that's a killer light.



Thanks! Both modules are wired to the single switch. 
So they are both always on at the same time. 

I like simple UI's so these are Lo/Hi
~5% and 100% 

It was too wet for beamshots w my iPhone last night 
Basically, if u shine a 3.5a XML in a room with an incandescent light bulb on is what it looks like 

The flood is almost TOTALLY 180deg
The Lexan lens is almost touching the xpgs. 

I don't really know how to capture it in a beamshot. 
The spot can be facing way forward and the flood still makes it to my feet.

It's crazy- I've never seen anything like it.


----------

